# Assignment #30 High Key



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Since Amanda seems to be AWOL, I thought I'd post one up..

This weeks assignment is "high key".  So...let's see whatcha got! Hopefully Amanda will be back by next monday!


----------



## Jmart_88 (Nov 21, 2005)

high key?


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Hmmm...searching for a decent definition...


 High-key Photo
    Photo whose most important details appear in the highlights

High key subjects concentrate on the lighter tones, using subject matter that is white or pale tones, and using flat overall lighting to avoid shadows.

High key is often used to portray a delicate or feminine intention. Most high key pictures contain small areas of dark tones - for example in the iris of the eyes in a portrait; without a small dark or black area high key effects can appear too washed out or insipid.

And there was a photo nominated in last months POTM that describes this...I'll find it and link you to it so you can see an example...


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

This portrait by Andergraph is a bit of a high key shot: 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=304914&postcount=2

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2005)

hmm... well that really looks like a challenge


----------



## Corry (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe someone else can define it better.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

A new assignment, yay! A new assignment!
We had to go through all of last week without one!
(Though I forgot to post my "Get Low" pic.... oops!  - must do that NOW, asap!) 

(You don't know how long it took me to get behind the meaning of abbreviations and acronyms such as awol, asap, dof, pov, umo, fyi, etc  )


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 22, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> (You don't know how long it took me to get behind the meaning of abbreviations and acronyms such as awol, dof, pov, umo, fyi, etc  )


 
I still don't know what they mean!!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:   No joke, I really don't.:meh:   :er:


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> I still don't know what they mean!!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:   No joke, I really don't.:meh:   :er:



AWOL is Absent WithOut Leave....it's a military term. 

ASAP= As Soon As Possible

DOF= Depth of Field

Dont' know what umo is

FYI= For Your Information

Now back to the assignment!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 22, 2005)

Is this high key?[font=&quot]






[/font]


----------



## Corry (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmmm...in my opinion, not quite.  Sorry, I didn't think this would be a hard assignment! 

Here are some examples of high key....(it doesn't have to be portraits though)

http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0088-0507-2300-0503.html

http://www.theothermartintaylor.com/moveabletype/archives/photo/000113.html

http://www.amherstmedia.com/covers/jpegs/1736.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/145000/145464NTVS_w.jpg

Hope that helps.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2005)

:mrgreen:

You can't know what "umo" means, , for that is a *typo!*
Should have been "imo".
"In my opinion" --- and I shall soon try to persuade my daughter into a photo session here, with my given living room lights and see what I can produce...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not quite sure if I completely understand but is this close?








If not you'll have to wait till the weekend when I do another film!


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd say so! Nice contribution!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...in my opinion, not quite. Sorry, I didn't think this would be a hard assignment!


 
This is a good one!:thumbup: 

Really had to plan for this & bracket & play with lighting (simple as it was).  Turned into a nice little experiment and has given me some ideas too!

Fortunately we didn't wake my little lad even after re-positioning him and messing with a warm uplighter!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2005)

My first attempts at high-key with my "inbuilt model" (daughter) did not turn out. Must go look for the really bright light downstairs in the cellar somewhere and try if that works (after she'll be home from her swimming). But I am working at it.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2005)

And I found a surprise model! Not my daughter.......... no!
(I'm not sure I'm there yet, though):


----------



## Corry (Nov 23, 2005)

That's great Lafoto!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 23, 2005)

OK, so finally "my model" was willing to pose, too, and had made up her eyes, like I had asked her to, but she was only HALF willing and was mad at me after the session because of the lights and the fact that she claimed she then no longer had time to get the eye make-up removed before she would go to the pool again, and that in the water it would run and... :roll:

But look what I have got here:
1.




Not yet "high key" enough for my liking, so I shifted and moved the lights more, much to "my model's" dismay...

2.





3.





She shot me looks like this one, for example
4.





And she no longer wanted to look towards the lights!
5.





After this look I decided it was enough - she hasn't spoken a word with me all the way to the pool then. What have I done to my child!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
6.





I'm unhappy with several things, but for the fact that I don't have a studio nor studio lights nor any real IDEA of what I was doing.... well.....


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> AWOL is Absent WithOut Leave....it's a military term.
> 
> ASAP= As Soon As Possible
> 
> ...


 
Lol, I thought DOF was for Difference Of Focus (on different plans of the pic...) too much imagination.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 23, 2005)

I like No 6 LaFoto!:thumbup: The definition I found for high key was a photograph consisting mostly of light tones, few shadows and low contrast.


I hope you managed to dodge the daggers in No4! 

You should tell your daughter that her hard work in sitting for this session was worthwhile and appreciated and you have some good portrait shots especially No 1!:thumbup:

I kinda cheated on mine a little in that my subject was lying on the floor under the main light with another light slightly to the side to reduce the shadow under his cheek. (My own shadow is only just out of the shot! )


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 24, 2005)

???


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 24, 2005)

I LOVE hi key!


----------



## kalee (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Corry (Nov 24, 2005)

Great submissions!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 27, 2005)

My Neice, Lola.  This was taken on Friday on her birthday and after explaining what it was for she asked if she could have a copy too.

Scanned off a contact sheet printed in the darkroom & edited in PS.


----------



## steve817 (Nov 27, 2005)

Like this


----------



## NatsTheScarecrow (Nov 28, 2005)

Is this High Key?


----------



## Corry (Nov 28, 2005)

Sure is!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 2, 2005)

Harder than I thought  Here's my first attempt. I've gotta try this more.


----------



## mcoppadge (Dec 6, 2005)

High key or just poorly done?


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2005)

Hmmm...I'm not sure about that one.  The subject is high key, I think, but much of the rest of the picture is dark.  Eitherway, it's definately borderline High Key.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 11, 2005)

does this look ok?


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## Holly (Dec 11, 2005)

OK I took my stab at this using the photo you showed for an example as a guide for me.. 

Here is what I came up with.. I obviously need more practice


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2005)

That's not bad at all! I like it!


----------



## PaulStat (Dec 16, 2005)

Ummmm High key? Not done alot of work to it


----------



## Riano (Dec 16, 2005)

hey hey !! is this high key?, im not sure, theres a bit of dark there


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

